# Wii Chat Part 2



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New Home Gamers!

Bels x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ta Bels


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello Wii'ers   

Stooopid question I guess but does anybody know where I might even remotely find a Wii Fit Board    

They're like rocking horse poo  

x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Really gosh, We got ours from toys r us the weekend they came out, cant believe people are still having trouble, have you tried Online ordering ie Tesco or Play.com 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Dizzi 

Yeah I have hun, all sold out  Well unless I want to pay through the nose from Amazon or Ebay 

I want one, I want one, I want one!!!!! <throws self on floor and tantrums> 

x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry Debs, I can't help as I am geographically challenged!  But just wanted to give you a comforting hug....

Sue


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

We got ours from a local Argos store - I checked all the local stores online and managed to find one and reserve it. DH got very envious looks from everyone when he went to pick it up!

Jules


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Sue  

Jules  Will keep trying all the local Argos daily  


I haven't bought the console yet cos I can't decide what games to get    Any suggestions for a good all rounder  

x x x


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Debs,

We had the same problem, couldn't find a wii fit board for love nor money!!! Unless like you said pay over the odds for one.

DH did some investigating and put himself on email alert when they became available. Luckily an alert came through from Comet and DH ordered one last week. It arrived yesterday!

Good Luck in your search...

Carla


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

~debs~ said:


> Thanks Sue
> 
> Jules Will keep trying all the local Argos daily
> 
> ...


Hi! I bought Wii console with the sole intention of only having the sports game that came with it... I have since bought Wii Play (which comes with a remote and I think works out cheaper than buying just a remote (and you get some okish games with it). I also have Tomb Raider Anniversary, which I recommend! I bought Super Paper Mario but not that keen on it.

If you are looking for buying a couple of games as well, I think the best offer is Argos where you can get two games, the accessories set (tennis racket, golf club, steering wheel etc) and the console together for around £215. If you get Wii Play (for the second remote) and another game with that, I think that works out as the best deal. Although that might have changed since I was looking for mine.

Hope that helps

Jen x


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Ahh thanks *Jen*  Just been and got the console, can't wait to get started   

*Carla* Did your DH do the e-mail thing with Comet on-line  I can't find an option for that on their website 

Done my daily checking & still no Wii Fit  Guess it will give me time to master the games 

Thanks for your advice ladies 

x x x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Well incase any of you are wondering... have just discovered that games bought in the USA do not work over here   My mum bought me the Mario and Sonic Olymics game when she was over there, as the guy at the shop said it would work... but it didn't. At least it only cost $29.99 (about £15). She is going to send it to a friend in the States, as they will be able to use it. At least she didn't bring back a Wii Fit after all!

Debs - Have you got it all set up yet? Don't forget you can connect it to your wireless broadband - its very easy and great fun to be able to communicate with other people etc on it. 

Jen x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

any one got the dance mat game for this really want to get one, and know they dont have one for the playstation 3 yet but wonderd if anyone has the one for WII?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

As I mentioned on the other thread, Mario Kart isn't available in The Netherlands until August, so I am driving for over an hour each way tomorrow to buy a copy in Germany where it is available!!!!!

I will let you know how I get on!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Pingu said:


> Debs,
> 
> We had the same problem, couldn't find a wii fit board for love nor money!!! Unless like you said pay over the odds for one.
> 
> ...


I did think of you ladies yesterday, I saw 20 copies of Wii Fit in my local electrical store here in The Netherlands. 

Sue


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Mmmm, would you believe now that I've gone and bought the console I got an e-mail from Dixons to say that they had wii fit back in stock but are only selling it as a package with the console    If I'd have waited another day ........

*Sue* How was the drive  Hope you managed to get the game 

*Jen* I had no idea you can connect to the tinternet  Got it set up now thanks, it's great fun although I am pants at it  

*Kitten* Have you got the dance mat  I looked at that, although to be fair I'm looking at everything  Gosh, I could spend a fortune 

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I was going to go tomorrow and get the game, but I looked online and found that the shop was open until 8pm tonight!!!  So we drove all the way there this evening!  WE GOT THE GAME!!!!  Just have to separate DH from it at some point!  He is absolutely crazy about it!!!

Just going to go and watch!!!   

Sue 

ps - off topic, went to have a look next door to the electrical shop and it was loads of household stuff at great prices.  They had some GORGEOUS cribs and beds for small children - I melted at every single one!  We will have to go back another day for a proper look round, we only got to see half of the ground floor, it seemed to go on forever!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello  Nothing to add, but need to mark the thread so it comes up in my unread posts   

x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Have just been very naughty and have bought Family Ski!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Anyone got Rayman Rabbits 2? Any good? Also what about Sonic and the Secret Rings? Just got both on Ebay for £16.50 inc. postage. Hopefully a bargain if they are any good. 

Does anybody else do the 'Everybody Votes' thing on Wii? I really like it  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

C0nfused said:


> Have just been very naughty and have bought Family Ski!


I have got it as well, but I haven't had the opportunity to play it yet.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I went with Mum yesterday and we got the "we love golf" 
its got good graphics and lots of great styles and your Mii looks amazing - its just much much harder to control the golf club than the sports golf which is a real shame, Ive left them persevering, as it nearly went straight back to the shop

any one else got it/played it 
DH said I could have it but I changed my mind, family ski, sega tennis, and areosmith for the gutair heros is on our list atm


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't like golf so no I don't have that one I'm afraid.

I definately recommend the Family Ski game. Its so much fun (although I don't really understand some of it). I like the challenges. Was so funny, DH was watching me and the one challange was to deliver a hamburger (which I did, and the person started talking about how hamburgers are great without pickles). I then went on to a different bit and was trying to do an air trick, and DH kept saying that I was meant to be going back to get pickles! Aww bless him! 

Jen x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> I went with Mum yesterday and we got the "we love golf"
> its got good graphics and lots of great styles and your Mii looks amazing - its just much much harder to control the golf club than the sports golf which is a real shame, Ive left them persevering, as it nearly went straight back to the shop
> 
> any one else got it/played it
> DH said I could have it but I changed my mind, family ski, sega tennis, and areosmith for the gutair heros is on our list atm


Dizzi - I have the Sega tennis and IMO the tennis game that comes as part of the Wii Sports pack is much better. I was disappointed with the Sega tennis game.

I watched DH play the ski game today and it does look complicated! It tired him out though, but after a break he went back to Mario Kart!

With Mario Kart I get a message saying it is unable to save ghost data when I play the time trial. I have had a look at the memory and I have plenty, any ideas what is going on? 

Sue


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

i'M NOW THE PROUD OWNER OF A WIIIIIIII! Anyone got Mario brother's galaxy? DH bought it for me as a gift and I can't find the 3rd rabbit on that little mini planet right at the begiining of the game...where are they hiding?

Kay xxx
In Spain you can order games in the shop, so I've ordered a wii fit which will arrive in 2 weeks. It comes with game and board for 85 euros. Can you not just pre order over there?

Kay xxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

my brother is getting a wii fit board today!!!! argos said they were getting one in today and did they want to reserve it!  my brother is already on a list in woolworths to reserve one...so he said i can have that one, that will be in in a couple of weeks! cant wait.  didnt want one until my brother said i could have his reseved one. now im quite excited. i wasnt to sure if we would use it.

for the people who have it.  would you highly recommend it


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

I've just managed to reserve one from Argos too, collecting it tomorrow    

Am so excited    

xxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh I wish I had some money, I would go and camp outside our Argos store until they opened...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I keep checking Argos and they have no stock near me


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Tried to find the bloomn' 3rd rabbit on Super Mario Galaxy again...nearly chucked the remote across the room!   Where are you norty bunny?  

Kay xxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

I am now the proud owner of a Wii Fit   

*Jayne* I have the Rayman Ravin Rabbids 2 ... it's soooo funny 

x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Spaykay said:


> Tried to find the bloomn' 3rd rabbit on Super Mario Galaxy again...nearly chucked the remote across the room!  Where are you norty bunny?
> 
> Kay xxx


have you tried googling for a game walkthrough? I do that if I am really stuck!

Sue


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Ooooo...didn't know you could do that! Gonna try now!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh   I'm supposed to catch the rabbits when I find them. I've been letting them jump around freely!   Must be the vegetarian in me!

Kay xxx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

whats the story with sonic and mario at the olympics - how hard!

can't unlock any of the other events because I can't complete the missions or win any of the events!!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

YOohooooo, found the rabbits, but the rest is really boring so far  

Kay xxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I so want to get Mario and sonic olympics. Have the US version, it doesnt work... 

Am so remembering me saying that I was only getting the Wii for the Wii Sports game. Now I seem to want every game there is! 

Its so addictive!

Jen x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

C0nfused said:


> I so want to get Mario and sonic olympics. Have the US version, it doesnt work...
> 
> Am so remembering me saying that I was only getting the Wii for the Wii Sports game. Now I seem to want every game there is!
> 
> ...


That is how I started out Jen. I didn't even want a Wii until I saw one in the bar area of the gym, me and DH had a quick go on the tennis and we were hooked, went out the same day and bought a Wii!! We must have about 15-20 games now! 

Sue


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

The olympics is coooooool! I like the table tennis and shooting. Haven't had time to explore much yet though! Loving it! And to think I banned DH from having a PS2 all those years ago   Doesn't even get a look in now!

Kay xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Debs - I played Rayman Ravin Rabbids 2 last night for the first time since getting it. It was sooo funny    Didn't get to far into it, but loved the game where you have to beat in time to the music. I was in stitches trying to do the singing part   Only got one shoot em up arcade game unlocked at the moment, and really like it  

Well done on getting Wii fit  

x


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hiya Jayne

I love the singing/musical instrument part too, it's so much fun     Aside from the wii fit I think this is the best game we have so far  

I quite like the Beach Sports too, am getting quite good at the cricket    The baseball is really hard though  

x x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

MY WIIIII FIT HAS ARRIVED! But I can't pick it up because I'm out of the country!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

I got a wii fit!  Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  DH and I had a go on it earlier.  His wii age is 13 years older than his actualy age, whereas mine is only 4 years older than actual age.  Yippeeeeeee again.


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi all

Just been given 'permission'   by DH to get a Wii Fit.. been looking at packages as I don't even own a Wii and I've seen some that include the Wii Fit and the Wii Board.. arn't they one of the same  I'm very confused.  Could someone tell me what I need to get for it to be really worth it?

Thanks

Claire
x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Wii fit is the game and it comes with the wii board (they should come together!)

Kay xxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello,  can I joinj you
I have wii fit - such fun. Dh won't do it and laughs at me doing the step class    We went to a friends the other night and tried their guitar hero on ps3 and then my dh went straight on-line and ordered it for our wii - great fun!!! We have nearly finished the whole thing between us on the easy setting but can't mange yet to beat the final boss!! Dh has an advantage though - he is really into rock and knows most of the songs which really helps whereas I have to do it 'blind' so to speak. the ribbid thing sounds interesting?? What kind of game is it??
Emma


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hello, 
just got my wii fit
for those of you still waiting try this site
http://www.wiipreorder.co.uk/Wii-Fit.aspx you can set up an alert thing so it makes a noise when they are in stock, they do pop up with some very over priced ones but you can get rid of the pop ups you don't' want
i got mine with in the first day of using it and it was delivered within in a week from HMV.
Did make me laugh when i got on and it weighed me and my little MII suddenly got fat!!

I have just got the family ski today - not tried it yet, also got the Mario strikers charged football, which has p****d of my dh as i keep beating him at football  

it is very addictive but have managed to get a few bargin games on ebay so its worth a look.

Kate

/links


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Just bought Ravin Rabbids 2, haven't had a chance to try it out yet though!! 
Does anyone know if US games work over here?? My Dad lives out there and the games are so much cheaper.
Emma


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

only from reading on here but i don't think US games do work here, 
but not tried it myself


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Everyone has gone quiet here lately!  

I was playing 45 minutes of Wii tennis every morning, but I got stuck on two players that I can never beat!  So I have switched back to Wii Fit after about 3 months away!    I have done 20 minutes Step this morning and I feel knackered!!!!  The infertility consultant mentioned my weight again yesterday so I thought I better start making more of an effort!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done sue 
Dh an I played tennis a few times last week, but nothing this week and my wii fit is sat idle again  

~Dizzi~


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi
started the week being really good - 30 mins wii-fit.  Tues was too busy. Wed - can't remember why but didn't do it then either. Thurs I didn't do wii fit but DID do some tennis and baseball with my friend (and also air-hockey, fishing etc on wii play, but that was sitting down   ), Friday was too tired and today I couldn't be bothered   . Maybe some tennis tonight?? Told DH I want the dance game for xmas so I can boogie away and be good that way!!
Emma


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

don't use mine much

Kay xxx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hi, just noticed this thread!!

I love my wii!!  Me and DP bought it as a treat when they came out and our 6 year old loves it too. We all fight over it! 

Anyone got mario kart??  Its really addictive, let me know and ill add you as one of my friends and we can race together!!

Jee, i sound like a teenager!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive got mario Kart I dont get to play it often, 
normally get a few races at the weekend, but I'm not very good!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have Mario Kart, I had to buy it from Germany as it wasn't released out over here until last month!  

I haven't played it lately but I always play against the computer because I am the worst loser in the world (aren't I Dizzi  ).  I don't play well with others - not even DH!!!

Sue


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Wraak -     I get the most competitive against my brother. He lives in Italy and was over a couple of months ago and we played tennis (I won!!). Dh was gobsmacked - he'd never seen me so competitive before    When I play the computer I swear it cheats!!! I end up shouting at the tv    I want Mario Karts too but difficult to get hold of right now   is on my Amazon wish list for xmas.  Might be being dim here but I'm guessing that two people have to be 'on' at the same time to race each other?? 
Emma


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

smileylogo said:


> Just bought Ravin Rabbids 2, haven't had a chance to try it out yet though!!
> Does anyone know if US games work over here?? My Dad lives out there and the games are so much cheaper.
> Emma


I know from experience that sadly no they don't work over here! Sorry.


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

[quote author I want Mario Karts too but difficult to get hold of right now  is on my Amazon wish list for xmas. Might be being dim here but I'm guessing that two people have to be 'on' at the same time to race each other?? 
Emma
[/quote]
Try toys are us - thats where i got mine from, and yes they do have to be on at the same time but you can play against people in other countries that you don't know as yes i think the compter cheats too !!!   

My husband has just got Tiger Woods and is driving me nuts  so bad that i am sitting up stairs watch tv as i cant stand any more golf


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

smileylogo said:


> Wraak -   I get the most competitive against my brother. He lives in Italy and was over a couple of months ago and we played tennis (I won!!). Dh was gobsmacked - he'd never seen me so competitive before   When I play the computer I swear it cheats!!! I end up shouting at the tv   I want Mario Karts too but difficult to get hold of right now  is on my Amazon wish list for xmas. Might be being dim here but I'm guessing that two people have to be 'on' at the same time to race each other??
> Emma


I am glad I am not the only one who takes it that seriously!!!  I am always shouting at the TV when I am playing. I was so angry at two of the tennis players that I can't beat! I haven't given my Wii number to my bro - he used to beat me at all games when we were kids, I am not going to go through all that again! 

I have never played with anyone online, but I assume they have to be online together, would be a pretty one sided tennis match if someone didn't turn up! 

Sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Has anyone got through the Greece section of Tomb Raider: Anniversary?? I'm stuck at the bit where you have to get to loads of switches and find keys to open doors (the one where you fall down every two seconds). I can get to two switches but when i get to the second i can't get back up to get to the others, so obviously there is an order to it which I'm not getting!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi COnfused!

Sorry, I don't have the game, but perhaps you could google something like "Tomb Raider: Anniversary walkthrough" and see if you can find a walkthrough guide online.

Sue


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

can I ask some qustions please to all u wii owners.  We got 1 today and was recommended we got one of the docking/ charging stations. Didn't get one when we bought the wii as seen cheaper.  If we get 1 do we need to replace the batteries in the contollers with re-chargeable batteries


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Clare!

Congratulations on your purchase!  Be prepared to become an addict!!!

I don't have a docking/charging station, so I can't help.  I just wanted to welcome you and say HI!

Sue


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thank you how often do you have to change your batteries??
So far have Mario Kart as came with Wii and Wii Fit


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

we play evry other day for approx an hour and a half,
we change the batteries around once every 4 weeks or so
the docking station needs rechargable batteries but i think they come with the stand,  the section you take off to put your batteries in if using normal batteries is replaced with a cover that has 2 batteries attached to it .

hope that makes sense it was hard to explain!

i personally wouldn't bother with docking thing as you can buy batteries really cheap i get mine in ikea which was £3 of 8 

enjoy you mario karts you will get addicted!

Kate


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I don't have the docking station either, although was tempted when we first got the Wii. Not going to bother now as batteries seem to last quite well.  To be honest, I'd see how you go for a bit and decide later if you need it or not. Have fun  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I picked up a docking station on play.com quiet cheap and we then bought rechargable batteries, 
although Dh tends to turn the power to the wii off so they are not on charge all the time, the only issue I have is the wii remotes now use aaa batteries with a new rear cover for the controller so if I go to my mums ( we take the controllers) I need to remember the other covers/make sure they are fully charged.

Our wii fit board needs a battery change now after 165 days use 
Ps Mario Kart is great fun - enjoy
~Dizzi~


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a docking station for both controllers and I think the batteries came with it (they musthave done as I don't recall having to buy any)ahhh no! Now I remember, the docking station I have replaces the batteries and covers with a rechargeable /cover  - not seperate batteries. The only down side is that they onlt charge if the wii is turned on and they take quite a long time to charge, but don't run down that quickly - I have only once had to switch back to normal batteries.
sorry for rambling  
mario kart - VERY addictive!!!
I want the dance mat thingy next  
Emma


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

does anyone know if you buy games in France (going on a day trip) if they will work here, i know some mentioned before that USA don't work, any ideas?
also amyone know if they are much cheaper?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Not sure Kate sorry

I am into Mario Kart at the moment, and will be having a play this afternoon (3ish)
Ive not tried this wii friend code thingy so if anyone wants to swap codes ( via PM) and help me attempt a play aganst them please do!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Kate (and Dizzi)

During my last trip to the UK I bought one Wii game and it works ok over here (in The Netherlands), I assume  France will also be compatable, but don't have any experience of that particular country.

Glad you are enjoying Mario Kart, Dizzi - I hope it isn't at the cost of The Sims! 

Sue


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the info we haven't bourght a docking station I'm thinking about just getting some re-charable batteries and then could charge them during the day when they need doing as normally only play on an evening.  Haven't tried Mario Kart yet but sounds like I will enjoy it just done a bit of Wii Fit  and sports


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!

We bought Sonic and the Secret Rings plus something called Cocoto Magic Circus (some shooting game with gun holder for controler) and they only cost £22 for both!

Has anyone played these games?  Are they good?

Sue


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

sorry not got them but had a quick go on the sonic one
can i ask where you got them as that price is fab- thinking it could be one of the things i by dh for xmas, that can really be for me hehehehe


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

It was from a toy shop over here.  We got 3 15% vouchers in the post, that is why it was so cheap!  I will let you know what they are like!

I have a long list of presents that I have to buy for DH that are really for me!!  

Sue


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hehehee thats the best bit about buying for them !!!


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Oooooooh!! Saw an advert last night for a new wii game called wii Music!!! Comes out later this month and Dh has his instructions    Good job Christmas is coming up eh??
Playing sonic and mario olympic games last night and got quite good at the trampoline, and a world record at javelin!!! Was useless at archery though - dh tried and was also rubbish!!

Emma


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I saw an advert for the Wii Music as well, I hadn't heard about it until a couple of days ago!  I am not sure if I will get it or not.  I want to learn the piano and if it was a tutorial on how to play a real instrument then I would definitely be interested, but it looks like glorified air guitar (with more instruments, of course!).  I will talk it over with DH and see what he says (weird phrase that - how can you see what someone is saying!), but you know what I am like, I will probably get it anyway!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone playing Mario Kart 

I have been playing using my licence and dont seem to have unlocked any more tracks, does anyone know what I need to do ?

Ive not seen wii music advertised, I must look out for it now


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

to unlock the other tracks and cars you need to win medals, you usually get a new caror person on bronze and tracks with silver, when you get all the gold you get to do mirror courses so you do them all backwards which is really hard 

good luck 

kate
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wicked thanks Kate
silly question is it on the single player races like the time trial or all races you do withyour licence


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Unlockable Characters:
King Boo - Win 50cc Star Cup
Diddy Kong - Win all 50cc Cups
Baby Daisy - Attain at least 1 Star Rank for all 50cc Wii Grand Prix Cups
Mii (Outfit A) - Win 100cc Special Cup
Mii (Outfit B) - Unlock 32 Expert Staff Ghost Data in Time Trials
Mii (Outfit C) - Get 15,000 points in VS mode - *unconfirmed
Dry Bones - Win 100cc Leaf Cup
Bowser Jr. - Attain at least 1 Star Rank for all 100cc Retro Grand Prix Cups
Daisy - Win 150cc Special Cup
Dry Bowser - Attain at least 1 Star Rank for all 150cc Wii Grand Prix Cups
Funky Kong - Unlock 4 Expert Staff Ghost Data in Time Trials
Baby Luigi - Unlock 8 Expert Staff Ghost Data in Time Trials
Birdo - Play Time Trials on 16 different courses/Get 250 wins online
Toadette - Play Time Trials on all 32 different courses
Rosalina - With a Super Mario Galaxy save, win a series of Grand Prix cups/Without Galaxy save, Attain at least 1 Star Rank for all Mirror Grand Prix Cup

Unlockable Karts:
Cheep Charger (small kart) - Attain at least 1 Star Rank for all 50cc Retro Grand Prix Cups
Blue Falcon (small kart) - Win Mirror Lightning Cup
Rally Romper (small kart) - Unlock 1 Expert Staff Ghost Data in Time Trials

Turbo Blooper (medium kart) - Win 50cc Leaf Cup
Royal Racer (medium kart) - Win 150cc Leaf Cup
B-Dasher (medium kart) - Unlock 24 Expert Staff Ghost data

Piranha Prowler (large kart) - Win 50cc Special Cup
Dragonetti (large kart) - Win 150cc Lightning Cup
Aero Glider (large kart) - Win all 150cc Retro Grand Prix Cups

Unlockable Bikes:
Quacker (small bike) - Win 150cc Star Cup
Bubble Bike (small bike) - Win Mirror Leaf Cup
Magikruiser (small bike) - Play Time Trials on 8 different courses

Rapide (medium bike) - Win 100cc Lightning Cup
Nitrocycle (medium bike) - Attain at least 1 Star Rank for all 100cc Wii Grand Prix Cups
Dolphin Dasher (medium bike) - Win Mirror Star Cup

Twinkle Star (large bike) - Win 100cc Star Cup
Phantom (large bike) - Win Mirror Special Cup
Torpedo (large bike) - Unlock 12 Expert Staff Ghost Data in Time Trials

Misc Unlockables:
Picture option to send to Wii Message Board - Complete all 8 Cups in a class
Karts & Bikes (50cc) - Earn trophies in all 50cc Grand Prix Cups
Karts & Bikes (100cc) - Earn trophies in all 100cc Grand Prix Cups
Mirror Class - Win all 150cc Cups
Alternate Title Screen - Win all Cups


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Evening Dizzi!

To be honest, I can't remember much more than just driving around!  I haven't played it for a while.

Tomorrow I will put my Wii address on my ******** page!

Sue


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Single player with your own licence
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

kate28 said:


> Single player with your own licence
> x


Thank you will play on sunday afternoon


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Would rather like to be playing mario kart now butDH is hogging the tv watching yesterdays' rugby - I wouldn't mind so much except he watched it live yesterday at my Step-Mums'so he's already seen it!!!!
Emma


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Perhaps when he watches it a second time the result might be different!!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kate I unlocked a new course! 



smileylogo said:


> Would rather like to be playing mario kart now butDH is hogging the tv watching yesterdays' rugby - I wouldn't mind so much except he watched it live yesterday at my Step-Mums'so he's already seen it!!!!
> Emma


We have watched the rugby to day too


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I hope you lovely people on here can help us.  

I am trying to race dear Miss Squirrel on Mariokart.  We have added each other as friends on the main Wii menu, then realised that we had to add each other on the Mariokart using the Mariokart channel and then "friends", I have then gone into Friend Roster, selected Dizzi, then join her - but then it just says "joining friend" and then nothing happens!  

Anyone got any advice, are we just doing it all wrong??!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

please 

Desperate Dizzi


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Is anyone up for a FF Wii competion?  

Me and Dizzi are still having problems connecting with each other but we had the idea to have a competition with other FF members, meet in the chat room, try to get connected with other people and have a Wii-fest!

Sue


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hi well done on the new course

I was under the impression that you just add each other using your licence numbers, one of you needs to open a room or race and then the other joins in by selecting to play friends rather than join main online group

Hope this helps

Kate


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

kate28 said:


> hi well done on the new course
> 
> I was under the impression that you just add each other using your licence numbers, one of you needs to open a room or race and then the other joins in by selecting to play friends rather than join main online group
> 
> ...


Seems we get as far as seeing each other - and watching while it tries to connect then a message saying "unable to connect at this time" i wonder if its a firewall or Nintendo server issue 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I just get "joining friends" coming up..... and then nothing happens.

It SHOULD be an easy system, plug in, connect, and play!  

Sue


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

really sorry i don't know what else to suggest 
have you had a look in the book thingy that comes with the disc 
it may have a trouble shoot problem

good luck

Kate


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all!

Just bought Wii Music.  Can anyone suggest how to get DH to put it down and let me have a go!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just bought Wii Music. Can anyone suggest how to get DH to put it down and let me have a go!
> 
> Sue


 send him to the pub - drinks on you


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi - he is allergic to alcohol - I don't think that will work!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn!


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wraakgodin said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just bought Wii Music. Can anyone suggest how to get DH to put it down and let me have a go!
> 
> Sue


Hit him over the head with the air guitar


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent suggestion Kate!!!!   

He has to work today, so I have the Wii to myself!  I have to do a lot of studying, but I will make time to play!  He said he is going to play it all evening as well.  Yesterday he kept saying "I want to do that again, it was fun!", so it gets the DH seal of approvall, for all of you who are thinking of buying it!

Sue


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

OOh, I have put it on my wishlist and told DH I want it for xmas!!! We had a friend over last night who was talking about the new guitar hero world tour - that sounds great - but VERY expensive if you want to do it 'properly' ie: with the drums, guitar and mike - £145!!   Have put that on my wishlist too but do not have much hope of that one - will have to save up myself I think.
Take care all -happy wii-ing   
Emma


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

If you have been a good girl Emma.......  

Sue


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

ive got an answer to the question about playing mario kart online with your friends...... worked for us anyway

you basically join up with you friends by doing what you have done. You wont be in the same race immediately, unless your lucky, but what we did was just continue playing until we met in a race. If that makes sense.


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

you should be able to race just the 2 of you as thats how my sister and i play (from different houses) 
im just not sure how to resolve the other issues  

Kate


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

donsbabe said:


> ive got an answer to the question about playing mario kart online with your friends...... worked for us anyway
> 
> you basically join up with you friends by doing what you have done. You wont be in the same race immediately, unless your lucky, but what we did was just continue playing until we met in a race. If that makes sense.


playing worldwide/continental till you meet 



kate28 said:


> you should be able to race just the 2 of you as thats how my sister and i play (from different houses)
> im just not sure how to resolve the other issues
> 
> Kate


and youve had no connecting trouble at all ? may I ask who your ISP is


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> and youve had no connecting trouble at all ? may I ask who your ISP is


you can but im not sure what that means     !!!
is it internet provider? If so we are both Talk Talk 

i have been playing my sister for sometime i just checked with her how we first did it and she as i am is pretty sure we just entered our licence numbers on each others systems, the one of us opened a 'room' and the other just joined it, we have never had a problem!

Hope you get it sorted out soon, 

Kate


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Kate - Prehaps we will all have to try one weekend


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am too subborn Dizzi, I am not giving up without a fight!  

Sue


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi can i join?

Thanks.

Now that i've joined the Wii club i have a q. 

Has anyone converted stars to points. We have linked our Wii shop account and email address but when we try converting the stars it keeps saying our accounts are not linked but the Wii clearly says that they are linked. If you have manged to convert stars to points how did you do it, am i doing something wrong? Have emailed Nintendo but had no reply  

I love my fit board, though haven't been on it for a while after pulling a muscle in my back whilst Hula Hooping  .
Hoping to get a snowboarding game, the gadget show gave good reviews for one but can't remember it's name and Wii music. 
Kay


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

fuzzier said:


> I love my fit board, though haven't been on it for a while after pulling a muscle in my back whilst Hula Hooping .
> Hoping to get a snowboarding game, the gadget show gave good reviews for one but can't remember it's name and Wii music.
> Kay


my husband did the smae thing whilst hula hooping so he is now on a wii fit ban 

With regards to the stars thing i have dont it but via computer on the website as i had the same issues saying i wasn't linked and i was 

The skiing game i have is Family ski - its good and means you can do something different on the wii fit, im not actually sure if there are other games that go with the wii fit and would love to know so i can buy one for my husband for xmas - another one of those gifts i will buy him but really its for me    

Kate


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Nasty!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

ouch!!!  Me thinks someone at Microsoft is a tad jealous!  

Bad losers!

Worldwide sales figures (as at 30 September 200
Wii – 34.55 million
Xbox 360 – 22 million
PlayStation 3 – 16.84 million

I wouldn't trade my Wii for either of the others, even if you paid me!

Sue


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Tell Microsoft it's not that we cant afford one it's cos we DON'T WANT one.

My sis has a PS3 and paid stupid money for it and now wishes that she had got a Wii.

Ok so the Wii doesn't have the standard of graphics the other two have but after playing on the PS3 i have concluded that the Wii is much more fun and I'm so glad i didn't waste my money on a PS3.

Wouldn't swap mine for anything............................well not unless it was millions of £'s

Got my Wii and pc linked and have manged to convert stars to points after emailing Nintendo they emailed me back to say they were working on the problem and that they would email me again to let me know when the problem had been resolved.









Wii
Cos you want to have fun​


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You can't even compare an Xbox with a Wii, a totally different console.  You could compare it with a PS3, but a Wii is for a totally different type of gamer.  

Challenged my DH to a Wii evening tonight!!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

The Dutch have a "Word of the Year" competition and in second place this year was wiiën which is the verb "to play games with a Wii computer". I won't tell you what came first, it is rude! 

Sue


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

hiya girls  

ive got the wii fit, and the wii family trainer sooooooo much fun 
has anybody tried samba de amigo's? i love it (the one with the maracas) 

i too, like many others on here, only wanted the wii for the sports game   ive now got 13 games hehehe

i was very disapointed with beach sports   although my 10 yr old ds loves it so money not wasted  

chat soon, maz xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, 

I just bought Guitar Hero World Tour, OMG its so good!!!! Really recommend it

I am addicted to it  

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

cant get my dh off the damn thing he in comp wth BIL at tennis it driving me mad have only been on my CSI game twice since xmas day


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

i want the csi game, let us know what its like when you finally get a go lou


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

The CSI game is fab!!! Im stuck on one bit though, cant seem to get it!!!! 

Lisa xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

i want it!!! *stamps feet*  

oh well valentines day is comin up   hehe


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i did the 1st crime scene the otehr day but am only half way through the 2nd one the snot gobblin is visiting me right now so got headache from hell but might see how my head is tomorrow and then play it all day !!!
i love it so far tho


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

its so good!!

Maz, i got mine as Game were doing buy one get one free on certin wii games

Lisa xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am stuck on the CSI game too – I will have another look tomorrow and let you know where it is, perhaps it is the same place!

I think my DH will like the Guitar Hero as he is a rock music fan and is trying to learn the guitar, but whenever he sees it in the shop he doesn’t want it because it costs too much!  I know he would be addicted to it if he had it!

I will have to get round to posting a list of all my games!

Sue


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Im stuck on the one where the doc is killed and his wife is blind its the pool house bit on that i cant get!!!

Guitar hero is fab, really recommend it!! Def worth the money, even though its quite expensive.

Im thinking of selling the wii fit and board, dont really use it 

Lisa xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I havnt used the Wii fit really as yet will do when i feel better but right now my balance would be pretty crappy  dh loves fighting shooting games they drive me nuts  i got the CSI  in Game too we got 2 games for £30 so not bad only got Wii at xmas so only got about 5 games so far the family ski is good i had forgot how bad at skiing i am !!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The CSI is sounding good - I played it on the pc version eons ago so may look out for a copy
I have the trauma center and am stuck so havnt played it since, 
Loving mario Kart still . . . . 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

I got Shaun White Snowboarding Road Trip and it's very good. Makes my legs ache though  

I really need to finish my Lego Batman, it's so good i'm taking my time as i don't want it to be over!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I did the 2nd crime tonight was pretty impressed with myself as i got manflu n eyes are killing me but it was either that or me watching dh play his games all day again


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

3rd crime finished today i love it


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Woo Hoo Well Done Lou  

Is crime four underway yet ?


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Have popped CSI on my birthday list

has anyone got / used a nyko wireless nunchuk?

Amanda xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

No but I want a wireless Nunchuck  - why they didn't think of it originally I don't know!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Thought I'd just nip on and say  We bought our Wii last Tuesday but sadly haven't been able to get a Wii Fit from anywhere yet.  So far we've got Raving Rabbids2 which is fantastic and sport Island that's all!   They're both really good though we love it!   Want the family ski one but need the balance board really first.  We also got a word brain trainer one too but it's really rubbish so gonna part-exchange it at Game or something.

Anyway just thought I'd say hello!

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I bought the Rabbids 2 for my bro for Christmas, but I didn't get chance to play it.  I did play a bit of his RR1!  Went to buy it over here and it is still ridiculously overpriced compared to UK, so I left it.

Still haven't had chance to look on CSI to see where I am - sorry!

Sue


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi all, just saw this thread  . 

Ive also got wii fit which i try 2 use daily, wii family trainer which i havent used much yet. 
I was going 2 buy the CSI game as its only £10 in asda at the mo, but bought mario kart instead.
has any1 else been playin mario kart ? i think its great!  

jennie


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

jennie you beat me too it, i was just gonna let everyone know csi is £10 in asda    

i bought it and im stuck already   can anyone help?

i cant find anything at the golf place, i can click on a golf hole that has something growing out of it but it wont let me do anything else. do i need a search warrant? i did ask brass earlier for one (not sure if its for the same golf place?) but still hasnt got back to me yet   also i need dna from whotsit who i picked up at the golf place lol, when i try to talk to him in interigation he just basically refuses to chat grrrrrr

please help  

xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Jennie - I got Mariokart for Christmas and haven't taken to it...m,aybe I'm just doing it wrong  

Kay xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

maz1980 said:


> jennie you beat me too it, i was just gonna let everyone know csi is £10 in asda
> 
> i bought it and im stuck already  can anyone help?
> 
> ...


This is probably cheating, but have you tried googling "wii csi hard evidence walkthrough" - or something like that. I remember completing this bit many months ago, and I remember it was a pain! Sorry I can't help more. 

Why do we buy games like this? We spend a lot of money (in some cases) play it for a few hours and get stuck and never play it again! I bought "Evil under the Sun" while I was in England and I have been playing it all morning, now I have got stuck I have put it down and started playing something else. Not sure when or if I will pick it up again. When you compare it to the usage you get out of something like Mario Kart of the Wii board - even an expensive Wii board is better value for money!

Sue


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Maz keep asking the homeless fella Q's and then evetnually the  thing opens in the golf house windmill thingymebob  am on crime 5 now well chuffed just keep dreaming about being a bl**dy CSI tho !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

ty lou  i completed number 1 on my own in the end, just went over the evidence again. i'd missed the fingerprint on the matchstick  

sue, i really did think about it but i knew i wouldnt just look on the part where im stuck, i would really cheat and read the whole walkthrough  

im dreading the case when im teamed with sara suicidel, cant stand her grrrrrrr

thanks girls  xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Maz glad u did it very satisfying isn't it  
Just done one with Grissom god it hard got so wound up had to turn off for abit !!!! will be dreaming about it again tonight no doubt


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

im on crime 4 now woohoo, i missed a piece of evidence on 3 tho   i think it must be something on the jet hmmmmm oh well, must dash i got a case to sove


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

woohoo i did it, all 5 done now      and grissom said i was master  

xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done Maz


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

ta hunni  

i cant believe there isnt another one out   what am i gonna spend all day doing now?  

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, about 1pm our neighbour over the road popped round for a couple of minutes.  After about 10 minutes she said she better tell her 6 year old that she was still over here and did he want to come over?  He didn't want to at first, and then we mentioned that he could play on the Wii.  So he came round, that was 6 hours ago and they have just left!!!  They raced on Mario Kart, played tennis (mum got addicted and wouldn't let the son have a go!) and played Ice Age 2.  So that is one boy who will nag his mum to death to get one now!!!  He wants to come over tomorrow, Monday, Wednesday, next weekend etc etc!  We will never get rid of him now!  I suppose mum will be round more often as well!!!  

Corrupted another couple of people and sucked them into our mad wii world!  

Sue


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

6 Hours   
sounds like your be entertaining for the next few months, hope this child's birthday isn't too far away, they may get one then


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

He was given the choice last summer, a Nintendo DS or a Wii - he made the wrong choice and therefore his mum isn't moving!  He isn't having both!!

Sue


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Something new for the Wii and you dont need a Fit board, so ideal for those that havent got the board. it's some sort of fitness coach thing that guides you through exercise workouts etc came across it on Hot Uk deals. It's out in the UK on the 23rd January.

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/321325/my-fitness-coach-wii-14-99-pre-orde/

/links


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all  

Was just wondering if anyones tried the new fitness coach ? cant decide on whether to buy it or not.

jennie


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Jennie

I've asked for it for my birthday so will let you know if i get it

Amanda xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi 

I have the fitness coach 

Its quite good really but I would only get it if you are going to stick with it. 1st you do a physical so she can work out what long term goal will be suited to you. This consists of measuring your chest, waist, hips, biceps and thigs. You also need to enter your weight. After that is done you need to find your heartbeat, count how many in about 10 seconds, do jumping jacks for 2 minutes and then see what your heartrate is like after that. Then 50 squats, as many push ups as you can do up to 40 (i think) and crunches again as many as you can do up to 40 again (i think) oh and then a flexibility test thing 

After you have completed that she will tell you what she thinks would be best for your long term goal, mine is upper body.

I do 15mins worth of fitness every day apart from tue and thurs.

I do find it good and have stuck with it so far   after about 10 workouts you will have to do the physical again and you can compare your results from last time and I must say that my upper body strenght has improved  

Sorry for the long post 

Have fun!!

Coz


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi

I got the fitness coach on Sunday and think it's brilliant. As Coz says it's only worth it if you're going to commit to the programme she works out for you. Her recommendation for me was weight loss and the thing i am very impressed with is that it asks you after each section if you found it 'no sweat', 'working hard' or 'couldn't keep up' and will adjust the next workout according to your responses.

Amanda xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh - I won't bother then.  I am bad at committing to anything!  

Sue


----------

